# THE This or That thread...



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I ask you if you would rather have "this" or "that"... the next person answers it and then posts his/her own "this" or "that"... Ill start...

Vanilla or chocolate?


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

vanilla

Give or recieve?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

receive...

boobies or butt...


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

boobies

normal kiss or french kiss?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Normal kiss... i hate the french... hehehe j/k

laptop or desktop...?


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

Desktop









rock or rap?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Rock.... sometimes...

internet or TV???


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Internet

Hetero porn or girl on girl porn?


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

internet, atleast its entertaining

cars or trucks


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

damn you fargo


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

cars... and Hetero porn... the girl on girl thing just doesnt do it for me...

mcdonalds or burger king..?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

mcdonalds

CHEVY or ford??


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

HAHAHA... i own a ford... so Ill say Chevy....

steak or chicken?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

steak

HARLEY or indian


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

indian, they are original not too many people have em cause of the $

snowboard or skis


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

snowboard!!!

Coke or pepsi...??


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

pepsi

american cheese or swiss chees...?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

coke (as i wipe my nose)

bud or coors


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

bud

pens or pencils...?


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

mechanicle pencils kill it.

swiss or american cheese


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

american cheese

football or baseball?


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

football.- baseball is lame to watch. but fun to play.

home cooked or fast food.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Home cooked...

Cats or dogs?


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

home cooked so much better

beer or hard liquor


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

a year ago id say hard liquor. but now, water.

and dogs cause they dont sneak around and think you owe them something.

police or firemen


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> a year ago id say hard liquor. but now, water.
> 
> and dogs cause they dont sneak around and think you owe them something.
> 
> police or firemen


 firemen cuz they cant give you soeeding tickets









caribes or pirayas


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

pirayas ... got to love the flames









porche or ferrari?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

ferrari!!!

Braves or Yankees?


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

fireman save lives we dont take em away

... i hate baseball









buick or cadillac?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

They both suck...

Oral or traditional?


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

oral

Top or bottom


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

top

paper or plastic


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

plastic....

pen or pencil..?


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

pencil

Crotch Rocket or Cruzer


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Cruiser....

PC or Mac?


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

pc! mac suck ass

rock or rap


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Rock

Fish or women????


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Fish! They never do you wrong!

Hamburgers or hotdogs?


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Hamburgers

Pc games or console games


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

console games.

steam rice or fried rice?


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Fried rice mmmmm.... Had some today

Regular or diet?


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Regular

p's or cichlids


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

P's

ocean or river


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

ocean

Rain or Shine?


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

shine

fries or onion rings?


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Fries

Butter or Margarine?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Butter!

CD or live concert?


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

live concert

Serra or Pygo?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Pygo!

Sand or gravel?


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

sand !

cliff jumping or a walk in the park?


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Walk in the park.

PS2 or GameCube?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

PS2

long hair or short hair (on girls)?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

long hair

cottage cheese or coleslaw?


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

SLAW!!!!

indoor or outdoor? (for the educated, indo or outdo?)


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

indoor

cat or dog


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

dog

emperor 400 or aqua clear 500...?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

emperor 400

doggy or misionary style


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Fish! They never do you wrong!
> 
> Hamburgers or hotdogs?


 your messed

doggy

guns or knifes


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

guns

handgun or assult rifle


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Knifes: it's hard to cut your steak with a gun...

Spit or swallow?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Knifes: it's hard to cut your steak with a gun...
> 
> Spit or swallow?


 thats wrong









you can cut your steak with a gun if you have a bayonette

half full or half empty


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

spit(with mouthwash of course)

Weightraining or Cardio?


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

neither..

Penis or Vagina?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

weight training

brittney or cristina...?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

britney

ranch or honey mustard


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

neither, theyre both nasty.

www.piranha-fury.com or www.predatoryfish.net


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

ummmm p-fury dooooood

illnino or el nino


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

el nino

citris or tropical


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

tropical!

Corn or Flour (tortilla)?


----------



## burningman (May 24, 2004)

corn

motorhead or ac/dc


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

ac/dc

GTA 3 or GTA vice city.......?


----------



## fishypoo2 (Jan 29, 2004)

vice city

simple or complex?


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Simple!

Original or Crispy _(chiken)_


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

crispy









Pool or Jacuzzi?


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> ac/dc


 (Over Motorhead, you gotta be kidding me)

pool

trimmed or shaved?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Shaved!

Real or Implants?


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

Implants

Blondes or Redheads?


----------



## fishypoo2 (Jan 29, 2004)

Redheads

Fly or swim?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Fargo said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > ac/dc
> ...


 MOTORHEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









fly

charcoal or propane


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

charcoal

sweet lu or bobme


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

bobme.

Iron Maiden or Black Sabbath?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Black Sabbath!

run or walk?


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

run!

rain or snow?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Snow
Mashed potatoes or baked?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

baked

hot dogs or brats....?


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

brats

spam or spork?


----------



## TRICKDADDY2KG (Apr 28, 2004)

SPAM!!!!
CRUSIE OR RACE!!!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i dont know aht spork is but it has to be better than spam. so spork









big daddy or billy madison (fav. adam sandler film)


----------



## TRICKDADDY2KG (Apr 28, 2004)

BIG DADDY!! TIGHT AND FUNNY MOVIE. :welcome:















SHREK 1 OR SHREK 2


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

never seen 2 so one

biking or skate bording


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

biking







f*ck skate boarders









honey wings or BBQ wings....?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

honey kicks ass...

equal or sweet n low...


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

equal

salt or fresh.(water)


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Salt if I had $$$$

aim or yahoo msg?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

aim fo sho....

Monster Rhom... or Monster Piraya???


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Monster Piraya!

cookies and cream or rocky road?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

cookies and cream

tiny nips or pepperoni nips...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

pepperoni nips

Blue or red?


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

F*CKING SICK

and blue

gas or deisal


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

well.... id have to say gasoline... havent tried diesel in my mustang...yet...

sports or hobbies?


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

i think there bolth the same

peaches or necktarines


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Peaches...

Glass or acrylic?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

acrylic

mice or rat?(as pets







)


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

non I hate these as pet!

all dressed or cheez & peperonni (pizza)


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

none I hate these as pet!

all dressed or cheez & peperonni (pizza)


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

cheeze and peperoni...

A&W or Barq's


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

BARQ'S HAS BITE!

Weed or cigarettes?


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

barqs BEACUSE IT HAS BITE

coke or pepsi prolly been done but i dint notice


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

A&W

Front door or Back door.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

whoa........


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

Front door from the back.

Bach or Beethoven?


----------



## rozz (Jun 13, 2004)

beethoven

mountain dew, or the red dew


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

mountain dew...

INTEL or AMD ???


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Intel.

7up or dnL?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

DnL i think...

GEFORCE OR RADEON???


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> mountain dew...
> 
> INTEL or AMD ???


 AMD

Custard Or Ice Cream?


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

ice cream

finesse fishing or trollling?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

finesse fishing

Gay porn... or gay march..??


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Gay March(through West Virginia)

Auratus or Chipokae?


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Chipokae... I guess









Jiffy or Skippy?


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

skippy

the devil, fact or fiction?


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

fiction

sex or $


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

$$$, mad money = mad honies
















Roast Beef or Turkey?


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

roast beef

your pleasure or hers?


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

hmmmm hers i guess depends on the lady though

ocean or mountains?


----------



## rozz (Jun 13, 2004)

ocean

car or truck


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

car

blonde or red head


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

red head

fruit salad or vegitable salad?


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

vegetable i guess

taking back sunday or fall out boy?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

...er what?


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Rigger said:


> red head
> 
> fruit salad or vegitable salad?


 Fruit Salad...

Chips Ahoy or Oreo?


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Monkey Chips Ahoy :laugh:

Paper or Plastic?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

yonam said:


> Monkey Chips Ahoy :laugh:
> 
> Paper or Plastic?


 plastic

carmel or cheesy (popcorn)


----------



## Chunker-2000 (Jan 17, 2004)

CHUNKIS CHEESEY!!!!!!!!!!!

:rasp:







:rasp:







:rasp:





































Disturbed or Slipknot


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Slipknot!!

Ralph Lauren or Calvin ?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Ralph Lauren, though I prefer Nautica the most lol.

Sneakers or Shoes?


----------



## rozz (Jun 13, 2004)

shoes

bottle or can (beer)


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

can

lite or regular (beer)


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

beers nasty, more of an acquired taste I suppose.

boxers or briefs OR freeballing


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Regular/boxers(better sperm count)

Blur or Oasis


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

blur, I guess....

Sourdough or biscuits?


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

biscuits?

Turtles or Tortoises


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Turtles.

Boas or pythons?

-PK


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

pythons...

staple or paperclip....?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Staples

Chicken or Beef?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Staples
> 
> Chicken or Beef?


Chicken!!!!!!!! Red meat will heighten your chances of developing diabetes!! besides, chicken is very low in fat!!

Cichla Temensis or Cichla Ocellaris?? (Check my sig)


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Cichla Temensis! They look sweet!









Streetbike or cruiser?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

STREET BIKE!!!










white or black kicks? (shoes)


----------



## rozz (Jun 13, 2004)

white

menthol or non menthol (if you smoke)


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

non menthol

Green Eyes or Hazel Eyes?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

green eyes...

Gamecube or PS2 ???


----------



## rozz (Jun 13, 2004)

ps2

first person shooter or rpg


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

rpg

clubin or house party?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

house party... especially at your house... cause your room is VERY close!!!

taco bell or del taco..??


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> house party... especially at your house... cause your room is VERY close!!!
> 
> taco bell or del taco..??


 taco

suicide or murder?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Murder... at least you get to kill someone else...

DSL or cable internet?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

cable...

Tall chicks or short chicks?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

SHORT CHICKS... TOTALLY!!!!

1 piece or 2 piece swim suits


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

2 peice.....duh!

Turbo or supercharger.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

turbo... with intercooler...



> 2 peice.....duh!


now that we have that straight...

tops or bottoms???


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

bottoms

Mcdicks or burger king?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

whoppers kick assssss...

apples or oranges???


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

oranges

speedboats or sailboats?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

speedboats....

AOL or MSN


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

already been done but msn

outdoors or indoors


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

outdoors

Tekken or Virtua Fighter?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

tekken....

Clinton or Bush????


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

neather i hate them bolth

canada or usa


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

i currenty live in USA... so ill try canada... hehehe

movies or dinner (for a date)???


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

dinner

paper or baday(that water thing that looks like a toliet)


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

baday all the way ....... never tryed one ?

wood or plastic(tooth pick)


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

wood...

DVD-R or DVD+R.........???


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

what's the difference?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> wood...
> 
> DVD-R or DVD+R.........???


 huh?

girls or guys


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

guys... i cant stand girls... unless they are hot, and cannot speak and love sex...

sex or food???


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

i'll past this one cauz don't sure of what you're asking? lol( about girl or guys)


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

n e way i'll go cauz my internet speed is to slow


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

oooookay.....

sex or food???


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

food ...ima hungry bastard

bj or hanjob (for the guys) (gurls u can say what u like to give







)


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Bj!

Pizza or BBQ Burgers?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

BBQ!! more protein with less saturated fat!!

Front door or Back door (if you know what im sayen!! hehehehhe







)


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

front

rhom or brandtti


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Rhom

Living with Crazyklown or having ur balls stepped on :laugh:


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

balls stepped on









death by electricity or fire.


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Electricity is faster and burned alive is slow and just plain gruesome

haveing sex with a 10 or 2 5s?


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

a 10

virgins or veterans (sex)


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

virgin

burp or fart


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

burp

a million dollars or ur spouse


----------



## rozz (Jun 13, 2004)

show me the money!!!!









dr. pepper or pibb


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

dr pepper... pib is poser....

Bud light or coors light...??


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

Bud Light (I'm supposed to say Coors since I live here but I hate that stuff)

Lifestyles or Trojans?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

hahah trojans.... never used a condom tho... hehehe

porn movies.... or stripclubs... (keep in mind which is more money)...


----------



## Chunker-2000 (Jan 17, 2004)

porn movies....

Alien or Predator?


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Alien

Gretzky or Messier


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Gretzky.

Long or short hair (on women)?

-PK


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

long hair.... well it depends on where... heheh

cantaloupe or honey dew...???


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> long hair.... well it depends on where... heheh
> 
> cantaloupe or honey dew...???


 hmmmm tought one!!!

cantaloupe!!

Keyboard or mouse?


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Keyboard...

Flintstones or Scooby Doo?


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

scooby doo









mcdonalds or burger king?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

AdioPunk said:


> Rhom
> 
> Living with Crazyklown or having ur balls stepped on :laugh:


Ouch man.







What's with all the hate?














Well at least youre the first to get my name right...

Neither, got to keep the fatty foods down my friend.

Wasting your life on p-fury or wasting your life watching porn?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

p-fury.... cause porn is not a waste... heheheh

paintball or BB gun...???


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

paintball

allied or axis?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

axis power...

quake 3 or quake 2??? (comouter game)


----------



## thlegend (Apr 4, 2004)

quake 3

counterstrike or halflife(also computergames)


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

counterstrike









white chick......or colored chick


----------



## rozz (Jun 13, 2004)

other...white chicks can get boring









rear wheel drive or front wheel drive (car)


----------



## WoBLeDee20 (May 23, 2004)

front wheel drive

tall or short?


----------



## thlegend (Apr 4, 2004)

rear wheel

christina applegate or natassia malthe


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Christina Apllegate!!!!

GT3 or Need for Speed?


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

Need for Speed

acdc or metalica


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

METALLICA!!!

TOP GUN or ACE COMBAT 4?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

ACDC

Comedy or Action?


----------



## WoBLeDee20 (May 23, 2004)

Comedy

MTV or BET


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

neither.. they both suck ass and i would rather die then spend my time watching that garbage..

Sword or Axe (weapon of choice)


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

axe that would mess someone up so bad

movies in theater or home


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

home on a good surround sound and a big screen

blue collar or white collar


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Peacock said:


> neither.. they both suck ass and i would rather die then spend my time watching that garbage..
> 
> Sword or Axe (weapon of choice)


 feel the same aboout those stupid stations

but i like to check out headbangers ball on mtv2

and uranium on the fuse

when i can see them i dont have any cable or sat

and i would go with a nice battle axe but i like a cool chinese sword what are they

called katana i think, i like any blade though i like em more than guns i like weapons

periods knives or guns i doesnt matter really hahaha :laugh:

what about a nice big mallet like in braveheart yyeeaahhh some damage there


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> home on a good surround sound and a big screen
> 
> blue collar or white collar


(hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha a lil the same) "home on a good surround
sound and a big screen"

and i have no clue

colours green or blue


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

blue... i think....

arrowhead or sparklets???


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

arowhead

dogs or cats


----------



## thlegend (Apr 4, 2004)

dog

chinese food or italian food


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

thlegend said:


> dog
> 
> chinese food or italian food


 chinese!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Big tits or shaved "Area"?


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

shaved.

m-16 or ak-47


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

M-16

Ruger or browning?


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Browning 
Love my browning gold 3.5

ways to die Drowning or burned to death


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

m16

Trojans or Durex?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

m1911 or baretta 92fs


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

trojans - baretta

pink or stink?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

hyphen said:


> trojans - baretta
> 
> pink or stink?


 you seriously chose the standard issued baretta over the 1911?









pink

thongs or grandma panties?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > trojans - baretta
> ...


 the baretta was the first gun i ever owned [illegally, i dont own or have owned any with a permit]. i guess i'm biased









as for the thongs or grandma panties? commando.

tern or caribe


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Both!

16" Piraya or 16" Rhom


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

air*force*one said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > home on a good surround sound and a big screen
> ...


 blue collar or white collar meant

would you rather work with your hands or work in an office


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

hands

bio girlfriend or straight


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

would have to go with Bi girlfriend... its just more fun to share her "friend"

gold or platinum...


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

platinum

atv or dirtbike


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

ATV

Led Zeppelin or the Beatles?


----------



## rozz (Jun 13, 2004)

zepplin

red or blue


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

blue

warcraft 3 or starcraft?


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Starcraft!!! I missed playing that game.

AOL or MSN


----------



## rozz (Jun 13, 2004)

death to the both of them.....cable









rhom or shoal of pygos


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Deep Fry those lil rascals :laugh: ...Flowerhorn!

Yahoo or Hotmail?


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

hotmail

prolly been done but ps2 or xbox??


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

ps2 im a sony guy

fake tan (fake and bake) ....or real tan


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Real

Superman or Batman hehe


----------



## WoBLeDee20 (May 23, 2004)

real tannn

spiderman or superman


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

spiderman all the freakin way

beer or hard liquor


----------



## rozz (Jun 13, 2004)

beeeeeeeer









penthouse.....playboy


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Playboy....penthouse girls are HOES

New car or new woman?


----------



## rozz (Jun 13, 2004)

i love my car...i could use a new chick









prep or freak (choice of girl)


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Er freak like weird loner chick or like freak in bed?? Freak in bed heh.

Chunky or Creamy peanut butter?


----------



## SAM213 (May 20, 2004)

Chunky

Head or Sex


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

CHUNKY

moutnain bike out bmx


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

this is a good thred why wont anyone type

angel







or devil


----------



## rozz (Jun 13, 2004)

devil









automatic or stick (car/truck)


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

stick...all the way

toyota supra or nissan skyline


----------



## rozz (Jun 13, 2004)

skyline al the way

internet explorer....or....netscape navagator


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ie

bloody as hell or burned to a crisp [$5 to whoever can point out what movie i got that from]


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

crisp

fast and the furious or gone in 60 seconds


----------



## rozz (Jun 13, 2004)

fast and furious...i own a car like that, gotta suport it

chocolate or vanilla (ice cream)


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

chocolate

cards or dominios


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> chocolate
> 
> cards or dominios


 i donno bolth really exiting im gonna pick cards

monopoly or life?


----------



## rozz (Jun 13, 2004)

monopoly

day or night


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

night

black jack or poker (texas hold em)


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Black Jack...

Action films or Horror films?


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

action

comedy or action movies


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

horror no contest

uppers or downers


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

ill say uppers sry dount no what your talking about but owell

death by chocolot or death by thousands of fat ladys sitting on you and farting


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

air*force*one said:


> ill say uppers sry dount no what your talking about but owell
> 
> death by chocolot or death by thousands of fat ladys sitting on you and farting


drug man or coffee and beer what ever get you up or down

this is the second time you didnt know what i was talkin about man, you need some

culture


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> air*force*one said:
> 
> 
> > ill say uppers sry dount no what your talking about but owell
> ...


 you dont make sence


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

bees or wasps?


----------



## rozz (Jun 13, 2004)

wasps, im allergic to bees damnit









thunder or lightening


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

lightning... thunder sounds like my roof is coming down....

Tacos or burritos???


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

lightning

pop or juice


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

hmmm.. id say juice...

female mod or male mod??? (on Pfury)


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

Burritos

cable or dsl.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

air*force*one said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > air*force*one said:
> ...


no sense make sense think about it plus i been on alot of vicidin latly so i dot ideals

that are out there right now


----------



## rozz (Jun 13, 2004)

cable

5 $20's or 1 $100 in your wallet


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

cable

simpsons or married with children


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

dsl

cars or bikes(moter)


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

cars....

vegas or laughlin???


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> cars....
> 
> vegas or laughlin???


 laughlin

vegas is to packed but im going to go to binions horse shoe in vegas atleast once

simpsons or married with children


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Simpsons(1st two years)

Beavis and But-head or South Park


----------



## rozz (Jun 13, 2004)

south park

rain or snow


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

rain...hate the cold

beerbong or shots?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

beer bong

ill come up with an ideal later

cant remeber if i did this one all ready and i to lazy to look but

haryle or indian


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

uhhh.... indian...

gatorade or powerade...??


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Gatorade....

Lions or Tigers?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

This thread has been open long enough. Enjoy the posts you racked up.


----------

